# Textfeld sperren



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

wieder mal ich.
Hab leider nix gefunden in der Suchfunktion, wahrscheinlich weil ich ned genau wusste wie ich es formulieren soll! 

ich hab schon öfters auf Pages bei Anmeldungen gesehen, dass man eine Checkbox aktiveirt und dann ein textfeld, das vorher grau war und in das man nix schreiben konnte wieder normal wurde und man was reinschreiben konnte.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das geht?
Also, genau gesagt:

Ich habe eine Checkbox und ein Textfeld, das grau hinterlegt ist und in das man nicht schreiben kann.
Wenn ich die Checkbox aktiviere wird das textfeld normal und ich kann was reinschreiben.
wenn ich die checkbox wieder deaktiviere wird das textfeld wieder grau und der inhalt wird gelöscht!

ich hoffe ihr könnte mir (wieder mal!) helfen!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Oktober 2002)

http://www.mywbb.info/cgi-bin/db/detail.cgi?ID=81
das könnte dir helfen


----------



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

hm, danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber so richtig hilft es nicht weiter!

Hab daraus mal den Code gebastelt, aber da JavaScript ned mein gebiert ist hab ich null peil was ich da genau programmiert hab! 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<script language="JavaScript">

var document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true;

</script>
<form method="post" action="">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox" value="checkbox" onClick="if (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false; } elseif (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true; };" onFocus="if (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false; } elseif (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true; };" onBlur="if (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false; } elseif (document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = false;) { document.forms[1].elements[1].disabled = true; };">
  <br>
  <input type="text" name="textfield">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

als paar fehler konnte ich selbst ausmerzen, aber funzen tuts immer noch nicht!
fehlermeldungen kommen immer noch 2 stück:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<script language="JavaScript">

var document.forms[0].elements[1].disabled=true;

</script>
<form method="post" action="">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox" value="checkbox" onClick="javascript:if (document.forms[0].elements[1].disabled = true;) { var document.forms[0].elements[1].disabled = false; } elseif (document.forms[0].elements[1].disabled = false;) { var document.forms[0].elements[1].disabled = true; };">
  <br>
  <input type="text" name="textfield">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

h3h3, und wieder mal ein problem gelöst:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Textfeld sperren</title>

</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

<script language="JavaScript">

function feld_sperren() {

	var sn=false;
	if(document.myform.checkbox.checked) { sn=true; }
	if(sn) {
		document.myform.textfeld.disabled = false;
                document.myform.textfeld.style.backgroundColor='#FFFFFF';
	} else {
		document.myform.textfeld.disabled = true;
                document.myform.textfeld.style.backgroundColor='#D4D0C8';
	}

}

</script>

<form name="myform" method="post" action="">

  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox" value="true" onClick="feld_sperren();">
  <br>
  <input type="text" name="textfeld" style="background:'#D4D0C8';" DISABLED>
</form>

</body>
</html>
```

Ich hab mich an eine Url erinnert, bei der ich etwas ähnliches gesehen habe.
Da wurde zwar nicht ein Textfeld sondern eine weitere Checkbox "gesperrt", aber zum Glück basierte von da an alles auf dem selben Prinzip.


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

a)

```
<script language="JavaScript">
```
Pfui, da fe lt was. 
Nennt sich "type"-Attribut...

b)
Warum gibst du ein "action"-Attribut für deinen <form>-Tag an, welches du nicht sinnvoll nutzt?
Dann kannst du es auch rauslassen, wenn bei submit eh eine undefinierte URL aufgerufen werden würde. 

c)
Stylesheetangaben für die Hintergrundfarbe benötigen keine quotation marks, weder single noch double, du kannst die in beiden Fällen - sprich der DHTML-Variante und der Direktformatierungsvariante - getrost weglassen.

hth,
Geist


----------



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

hm, ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich mich verarscht oder nur zurechtgestutzt fühlen soll. 8)



> b)
> Warum gibst du ein "action"-Attribut für deinen <form>-Tag an, welches du nicht sinnvoll nutzt?
> Dann kannst du es auch rauslassen, wenn bei submit eh eine undefinierte URL aufgerufen werden würde.



Verklag mich, bitte bitte, verklag mich.......  



> a)
> 
> PHP:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> <script language="JavaScript">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



glaubst du allen ernstes, das is mein fertiger Code?
mir wär das jetzt zwar nicht aufgefallen (  ), aber was solls.
es ging hier doch nur um den fakt, dass ich das scheiss textfeld da sperre.



> c)
> Stylesheetangaben für die Hintergrundfarbe benötigen keine quotation marks, weder single noch double, du kannst die in beiden Fällen - sprich der DHTML-Variante und der Direktformatierungsvariante - getrost weglassen.



(bezieht sich genauso auf das kommentar davor!)
mir is egal, ob da jetzt welche hingehören oder ned.
solange es mit bzw ohne funzt is das in meinen augen irrelevant!
aber ne 2te Anzeige wäre hier trotzdem passend...  

so, das musste jetzt noch sein, trotz der späten stunde.

jetzt wünsch ich euch noch ne schöne nacht mädels,

Gr33tz .::G-ZUS::.


----------



## Adam Wille (30. Oktober 2002)

Wie du willst - es ist *dein* Code, nicht meiner... 

Geist,
confused & worried


----------



## g-zus (30. Oktober 2002)

och komm, geist, bidde!

spiel jetzt ja ned den beleidigten....  


aber wenn dir soooooooooooooooooooo viel daran liegt, dann änder ich dir zuliebe den code um, wenn dich das dann glücklich amcht!


----------



## Adam Wille (30. Oktober 2002)

Lass mich doch auch mal. :-(

Wenn du bei deinen Postings keine zwar etwas abweichenden aber dennoch ernstgemeinten Antworten lesen willst, dann bin ich halt in den falschen Tunnel gerannt, egal...

Geist


----------



## g-zus (30. Oktober 2002)

versteh mich ned falsch, ich halt viel von deinen kompetenten antworten, aber manchmal scheinen die doch bissel zu sehr ins detail zu gehen!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. Oktober 2002)

hmn,g-zus du spielst nicht zufällig Soldat?


----------



## g-zus (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *hmn,g-zus du spielst nicht zufällig Soldat? *



ich versteh ned ganz was du meinst!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. Oktober 2002)

hmn,ok dann hab ich mich halt geirrt 
hab nur gestern aufm server jemanden mit dem selben Namen gesehen


----------

